# tranny installed



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

finally got my tranny installed. I had to cut my crossmember cause I boxed my frame. I took about two inches out of both sides and welded the crossmember back together and then weld on some brackets that I made to bolt the xmember to. came out pritty good.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks awesome, should work great!! Nice welds too. :cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Good job! :cheers When you get it all back together, don't forget to double check your driveline angles so you don't get a vibration.

Bear


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

Dude, I wish we could weld like you do ... But we'll keep trying'. Looks awesome, great things to come from this thread!!!


----------

